# 2011 cruze service battery charging system



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...what "battery voltage" does the DIC display?

...if it's not _above_ *12.6V* while driving, there's _definitely_ something wrong (probably in the charging system), and you should immediately take it into your dealer for servicing.

...if the battery voltage is *12.6V* or _lower_, you're now driving on the *battery alone*, which will soon give out.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

mallen1968 said:


> Has anyone gotten a service battery charging system message on there cruze? I have had mine for 3 weeks and yesterday my battery light went on and now while i am driving i get the service battery charging system on the dash. It will go on and off as i am driving.


And what did the service department say after you took it in?


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

alternator or bad battery?


----------



## Trtmntdude (Sep 19, 2011)

Ive had mine come on intermittently and now every now and then the headlights dim while i'm driving. 2011 Cruze Eco 6 spd manual, 84,000 miles


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@Trtmntdude, how are things going with your 2011 Cruze and the electrical system?

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ricardo118 (Nov 13, 2014)

HelloI have the same problem a week ago the battery light came on while I was in thehighway so I decide to return home because I thought it was the alternator thatfailed because the voltage display only show 11.8v but while I was returninghome the battery light when off and the volts jump to 13.8 while in highway. Aftera week I haven’t seen the light come on again but now I drive the car with thefear that it can leave me stranded anytime. Not sure what the problem is I wantto take it to the dealer service but the car is working perfectly fine now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ricardo118 said:


> HelloI have the same problem a week ago the battery light came on while I was in thehighway so I decide to return home because I thought it was the alternator thatfailed because the voltage display only show 11.8v but while I was returninghome the battery light when off and the volts jump to 13.8 while in highway. Aftera week I haven’t seen the light come on again but now I drive the car with thefear that it can leave me stranded anytime. Not sure what the problem is I wantto take it to the dealer service but the car is working perfectly fine now.


Hey there,

Very sorry for this! If you do decide to take into the dealership and would like any additional assistance, please feel free to send me a private message. Please include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Nperez777 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hello Customer can you please direct me on the next steps on service on battery charging system. Thank you


----------

